# Colt 1911 70 & 80 series



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a colt 1911 Government model 80 series. I have been looking on line at some 1911's and I some questions.

Going by what I read the 70 & 80 have a different trigger set up the 80 is longer right? So what else is different? 

What is each meant for? Each series is best used for what? 

Also can the 80 series be set up with a 70 series trigger set up? Questions questions questions


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Longer pull, I carry a series eighty Commander with a Wilson target trigger.

The series 80 system was installed for legal liability purposes only, otherwise it spoils a superb trigger system. 

The series eighty has an added firing pin safety block incorporated within the slide, 

which consist of a plunger and spring hidden under the rear sight.

Next, it has a extra piece that resides alongside the grip safety and pivots off the sear's pin

it works in conjunction with the trigger to cam the safety plunger up to allow the firing pin to go forward.

It adds draw and creep plus weight to the trigger's pull.

The overall physical trigger length within the trigger guard is personal preference.

Rule of thumb, longer trigger is for a 1911 and a shorter trigger is for a 1911A1 as standard.

If you have the 1911A1 relief cuts, either will do you, your choice.

You can add the earlier parts to improve the pull without any trouble, hardest is removing the rear sight. .

It requires removing the spring and plunger from the slide, 

of which the spring will fly out as you drift off the sight to be removed to complete the spring and plunger

extraction, sight withdrawal from right to left from shooters position.

The piece that cams the plunger up needs to be remove and a spacer from Brownell's inserted in its place, 

the spacer keeps the grip safety from bending or slipping out of the way.

That piece or cam needs to be replaced not just removed. No fitting of any parts is needed.

It is one of two 1911's I carry on an almost daily basis.

I did not remove the whole unit from mine because it does not effect my use of the gun accuracy wise,

but I did remove it from my performance center S&W stainless 1911 which is my second carry 1911.


----------

